# Parotocinclus sp. "Peru" or Tiger Otos



## ranmasatome

Just got 4 of them yesterday..really cute.. 
Pics are a little dark,soft and not of great colour but i was lazy/bored and decided to take a few casual shots..
hope you can still enjoy...




























Guess the size of these buggers??


----------



## Pablo

About an inch


----------



## Ciddian

Maaaaaaan!!! Ran i want some of those!!!


----------



## DaFishMan

Oticinclus sp 'Niger' are also referred to as tiger otos. (I think)
Where did you find your species ?

I'm seeing red x's instead of your pics though, really wanted to see them


----------



## Allan

Nice Otos!

Allan


----------



## Boomer

Last week Big Als Mississauga had a fair amount in a tank. I wish that I could have gotten some.


----------

